# Wade's Tuna Dip 2.0



## Downtime2

A few tweaks for those interested.

Baseline recipe.
3# Tuna
3 bunches green onions.
12 oz. diced pimento
2 lemons
3 bricks cream cheese
1/2 cup diced jalapeno pepper
1/4 cup sweet relish
1/4 cup dill relish
1 cup mayo
1 tsp parsley
1 tsp garlic powder
olive oil

First, take cream cheese out, unwrap and put in large mixing bowl and allow it to go to room temp. While waiting on this, cut the tops of the onions (green part) and dice them in to roughly 1/4 inch slices. Put in separate bowl and set aside. Open and drain pimentos. I use a strainer and just pour them in it. Add the relishes and drain them also. Put relish and pimentos in the onion bowl. Cut two lemons in half and juice them. Add to relish and onions. Add parsley and garlic to this as well and mix. Dice jalapenos and add to onion/relish bowl. Next, using olive oil and a nonstick skillet, cook tuna. As fillets are done, putt in a bowl and set aside. When tuna is cool enough to work with bare handed, crush it all up with your hands to a fairly fine consistency. Now, combine all ingredients into large mixing bowl over the cream cheese. Using a mixer, blend till completely mixed and fairly smooth. Put into covered serving dish, (I use a big Ziplock container), and allow it to set and rest overnight. Serve with favorite crackers, (Ritz or the like).

It can be modified for heat and consistency with extra mayo, more jalapenos or cayenne pepper. 

Serve and enjoy.


----------



## 706Z

Dang,yum,yum!Like me so tuna dip,smoked the best!


----------



## Tim_G

I use your original recipe and that shit is good. Gonna have to implement the tweaks. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## daniel9829

That will make a bunch of dip. Can this be frozen or refigerated for a while. GF and I will not eat that much unless having a football party


----------



## Downtime2

Just cut ingredients by a third. It's doesn't freeze. Not that any is ever left to freeze........


----------



## Burnt Drag

Try adding capers and chopped black olives.


----------



## Downtime2

Like I posted, it's a baseline recipe. Liquid smoke, smoked fish, different kinds of fish, different ingredients......all work. I have used wahoo also. Did real good. It's a recipe you can build on....


----------



## Jun1or

cool. i gotta try this


----------



## halo1

I will say wades recipe is hands down the best! I prefer mine with redfish smoked over cherry wood at about 200 degrees till done. Did it one time with halibut and sweet baby jesus that was good. I just can't afford that often.lol.He hit it out of the park with his recipe:thumbsup: well done sir!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Wanting to make some have saved some yellowfin chunks my question is how long do you smoke the fish ?. Have smoked pork never fish


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Wife finally got all the stuff and made the dip Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------

